
The Oxford English Dictionary: not just a labour of love, a feat of endurance - diodorus
http://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/08/the-oxford-english-dictionary-not-just-a-labour-of-love-a-feat-of-endurance/
======
AdamN
I just wish we could access the OED (or the Shorter OED) in an open way. The
iOS app is apparently terrible. I would gladly pay.

~~~
walterbell
You can on Windows, based on the pre-1920 version. There's a download
somewhere that has a text index mapped to images of the pages.

Edit:
[https://archive.org/details/oed11_201407](https://archive.org/details/oed11_201407)

